# Oase Bitron C und Bypass



## xihongshi (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo an alle,
ich habe ein UVC Oase Bitron C36 "geerbt" und möchte es an meiner Filteranlage anschließen. In der Beschreibung stelle ich fest, dass ein Bypass angeschlossen werden kann. Was ist das? Muss man das anschließen, oder geht es auch ohne? Wo bekomme ich das?
Ich danke schon mal im voraus, wäre echt dankbar, wenn ich eine Antwort bekommen könnte. Danke.


----------



## xihongshi (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase Bitron C und Bypass*

Kleiner Nachtrag: mugge hatte auch schon mal so was ähnliches gefragt, aber leider keine Antwort bekommen, ob man auch nur mit einem Auslass betreiben kann. Angenommen das geht, entsteht die Zusatzfrage, wie man den zweiten dicht bekommt. Meine Filteranlage hat ja nur einen Zufluss-Eingang... hmmm
Jedenfalls danke, wenn jemand eine Antwort weiß.


----------



## Kaje (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase Bitron C und Bypass*

Der Baypaß ist doch normal schon in den Bitron C UVC Lampen integriert..
 Hast Du an Deinem Bitron 2 Ausgänge und solche blauen Hebel? - Die werden je nach Pumpenleistung eingestellt und regeln den Bypass.
Ja, die Bitron UVC  kann auch nur mit einem Außlass betrieben werden.. (der andere ist der Bypaß *g*)Hier benutzt man dann den hinteren, der am weitesten vom Einlaß entfernt ist, damit das Wasser auch die UV Lampe durchströmt wird.


----------



## xihongshi (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase Bitron C und Bypass*

Habe eine Lösung gefunden. Ein Abdeckverschluss aus Plastik aus dem Baumarkt erlaubt es, die Bypass-Öffnung zu verschließen, ohne dass es negative Auswirkungen auf den Wasserkreislauf hat. Das Ganze hat mich 2,50 EUR gekostet. Man muss daran denken, eine Gummidichtung zu verwenden. Alles klappt nun wunderbar.
Ich bedanke mich bei allen, die über meine Frage nachgedacht haben.


----------



## Dringe (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase Bitron C und Bypass*

Die Bedienungsanleitung der Oase ist für solche Probleme aber völlig unbrauchbar. Ich habe das gleiche Modell und habe das funktionsprinzip auch so verstanden. Trotzdem weiss ich nicht sicher, ob ich das mit dem Bypass jetzt richtig eingestellt habe. Meine Pumpe macht effektiv vorm UVC ca. 6000 Liter. Muss ich jetzt also beide Hebel passend für 3000 Liter (3000 Bypass und 3000 UVC-Durchgang) oder beide für 6000 einstellen entsprechend der Pumpenleistung?  Sowas steht da nirgendwo.


----------



## Redlisch (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase Bitron C und Bypass*

Hallo,

beide Hebel auf die Pumpenleistung, also 6000.

Ich fahre den Bitron 72C auch ohne Bypass, den Ausgang voll auf. Der Gegendruck steigt aber und damit sinkt die Pumpenleistung, bei mir aber egal, da es danach in den EWS geht und da reicht dann die 10000er Pumpe völlig aus.

Axel


----------



## Dringe (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase Bitron C und Bypass*

Danke!


----------



## xihongshi (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase Bitron C und Bypass*

Danke für die weiteren Hinweise. Ich habe eine relativ alte Filteranlage mit vier Kammern. Diese hat nur einen Wasserzufluss, nicht zwei. Meine UV-Vorklärung ist kaputt gegangen und ich brauchte eine neue. Beim Rumfragen habe ich dann eine Bitron 36C sozusagen "geerbt", leider mit zwei Auslässen. Die BEdienungsanleitung hat mir da nicht weiter geholfen, denn das Bild zeigt, dass diese Vorklärung an eine Wanne mit 2 Zuläufen angeschlossen wird Wenn ich die Bitron 36C anschließe, kann ich aber nur einen Wasserausfluss verwenden, um das durch UV-Licht geklärte Wasser einzuleiten. Es stellte sich also die Frage, ob ich den Bypass-Ausfluss einfach dicht machen kann, oder ob der für das ordnungsgemäße Funktionieren nicht dichtgemacht werden darf und ich so eine Wanne zusätzlich brauche. Die Bedienungsanleitung gibt dazu überhaupt nichts her. 

Weiteres Rumfragen ergab: Man braucht den Bypass nicht zu benutzen. Man kann ihn dicht machen. Im Baumarkt wurde ich gut beraten und habe eine Schraubverschlusskappe und Dichtung erworben, mit der ich den Bypass-Auslass gedichtet habe. Den "normalen" Auslass habe ich auf Maximum gestellt (>20000 Liter) und den Bypass-Auslass auf Minimum. Nun funktioniert wieder alles einwandfrei. Ich bin super zufrieden.

Ich danke allen hier für euer Interesse an dieser Frage und für die Anregungen.


----------

